# Please Help!!!! Cant figure this out



## mattwilcox89 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Guys.

Im very new to the CNC Routers and just bought a Warthog CNC router and am having some issues.

I saw it run when i bought it, everything was perfect, stored it in my garage for a month while i finished my shop, just moved it in and cant seem to get it working right. 

I just plugged everything into the computer and can only get the machine to move right and back. The Z axis wont work at all. I was on the phone with the tech all day and went over the whole wiring schematics, undid every wire and re put them in to make sure nothing got tugged out during transport and am still at square 1.

When i try to go left or forward or use the Z axis, i can hear the motor making noise but it does not move. Someone PLEASE tell me im missing something obvious!!


-Matt


----------



## damnitboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Matt, if you are using a CIM program, edit it with a hard programing commands and see if that helps. It seems you may have a problem with your IMM program. Make a a simple program using hard prograkming and do a test run.


----------



## micsit1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Matt,
do you hear ALL motors making noise?
I would do the following troubleshooting:
disconnect physically the stepper motor (one at a time) from the hardware
look if the motor is turning both ways.
try to block the motor with your hand. This would indicate if the motor is receiving the adequate current at both directions. if you can stop the motor then check your electronics.
if motor is OK then check the free movements on the axii, you could have binding on the leadscrews or your gibbs are too tight or not oiled enough

Michel


----------



## tswift1110 (May 8, 2011)

*Computers*

Matt,

Having worked with computers for over 30 years I can almost certainly tell you that something in the PC has gone south. If by chance you started the computer up before you started plugging in cables you may have damaged one or more of the PC's boards or interface electronics. Let's hope any damage did not occur on the mother board or in the control box section of the Warthog.

Before you do anything else back-up everything on the PC and make sure it can be rebooted.

Check the clock and the date on the PC. If it is not correct the mother board may have a dead battery which can cause all sorts of issues.

Assuming it is a Windows based system, close all programs and shut the computer down.

Warning: when working inside the PC place one hand on the chassis so as to ground yourself. This will prevent static electricity from damaging the components. Physically move as little as possible and touch the chassis frequently to continually discharge the static that builds up on you as you move.

Unplug the computer! We don't want a fried Matt. And newer computers have keep alive power supplies that always have some voltage running through the mother board. Unplugging things with these power supplies plugged into the wall can damage things in the PC.

Check these things in this order.

1. Remove the case cover to gain access to the boards and guts of the PC.
2. Unscrew and reseat all boards one at a time. Do not move the boards from one socket to another as this could mess up the mother board or software configuration.
3. Unplug and reattach all cables, plugs, and connectors one at a time. Be careful to reseat the connectors completely. Take your time. Be careful not to bend any pins. And DO NOT PULL ON THE CABLE grasp the connector itself as much as possible.
4. Check the battery on the mother board, if it has one. Warning here. Check the battery while it is still installed in the mother board if you can. You will need a DVM (Digital Volt Meter or other volt meter.) If the computer is more than 3 to 5 years old the battery may be dead and the bios on the mother board may have lost it's settings. That can lead to all sorts of issues. A coin cell battery is typically 3 volts and other types of batteries range from 1.5 to 5 volts. Only remove the battery if it measures under it's rated voltage. Replace the battery as needed.
5. Reassemble everything and double check all of your connections. One misplaced connector or one cable installed backwards (yes this can happen in pin specific configurations) will mess things up and keep you running in circles for a very long time.

Good luck.

Tom


----------

